
Show HN: Covering technological innovation in complex, regulated  industries - emrgx
http://hardtechnologyproblems.com
======
emrgx
I'm putting together a monthly newsletter featuring stories of the trials and
triumphs of technological innovation in complex, regulated industries. Why?
Because hard problems are not easily solved, but they’re worth doing. The
first issue goes out March 31.

Some of the industries covered will be government, healthcare, finance, and
defense. Each issue will contain a mix of original and curated articles that
focus on quality and substantive insight.

